# Manual de funcionamiento e aire acondic Electrolux LX-2800FC



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2012)

hola, tengo este aire y nunca tuve , ni les hice caso y era de mi mama .
no encuentro info de manejo de el control remoto y sus funciones , si alguien sabe / tiene  le agradezco la info .

un saludo


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Electrolux LX-2800FC
fernandob, de ese modelo en particular no encuentro nada,no podrias poner una foto del control a ver si se encuentra algo parecido??


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2012)

gracias, sacare una foto y la cuelgo .

si bien el aire es este , pero el control es distinto , al parecer son lotes que fabrican como se les canta:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-429759327-unidad-interior-electrolux-de-2800-fc-_JM_

es muy similar a este , por no decir que es el mismo , pero es frio calor :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-429992608-control-remoto-electrolux-original-frio-solo-_JM_


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 11, 2012)

el primero lo utilizan los york, el segundo control pareceria de un mirage....





mode: cambie las funciones. frio calor ventilacion deshumidificador

speed varia la velocidad del forzador

temp sube o baja la temperatura de servicio, no funciona en ventilacion

flap da movimiento a las ventilas del equipo, tambien las deja en un lugar predeterminado, un toque las actova el segundo toque las detiene y quedan ahi.

sleep, se pone en automatico, mantiene una temperatura(frio o calor) especificada por el fabricante, no funciona temp

los 4 botones en el recuadro son para progamacion, hora tiempo y demas

voy a ver si te encuentro mas info....

es bastante parecido, al final esta el control remoto
http://la-electrolux.com/pdf/Electrolux/e_ac_split_esc_ese.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

De todas maneras todos los modernosos tienen protección de compresor , o sea que si hacés tonterias con el control remoto , encenderlo , apagarlo , volverlo a encender inmediatamente , pasarlo de frio a calor.

Se toman un tiempito de 3 minutos para normalizar presiones antes de arrancar  , así que investigalo tranquilo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2012)

mil gracias lo voy a probar a ver si me hace caso


----------

